# Petco?



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

Sorry for all these threads in different places asking for advice, guys. I don't even have my pup yet and I'm asking so many questions LOL

Anyway, I'm getting Coop (Cooper) in about a month and I've been seriously considering taking an obedience class with him, at least the first level or two. I'm confident I can train him myself, but I think going to an obedience class will be more beneficial in the long run, and also help him socialize with other puppies and other people.

That being said, there's not a lot of places within a decent distance from me that offer obedience training except for Petco (at least from what I can find). I asked one of my friends about it and she said it was okay at best; everything they taught her dog (he isn't a Golden) she could have taught him on her own just as easily.

I don't want to spend the 120 dollars for a 6 week training course if it isn't worth it, so I'm asking those of you who have done Petco's training courses: Are they worth it? Are they effective? Do you think I'm better off training him by myself?

Any advice is appreciated! My first dog was never really trained (I was 9 and my parents didn't train her) so I really really want to train Cooper because I know it'll be in everyone's best interests. When my 17 pound dog jumps up on someone it isn't too bad, but if a 70 pound dog gets excited and jumps up on someone, they'll probably knock them over LOL

Thank you guys!!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

I lucked out with a awesome trainer at petco, there were 3 pups in our class. She's so good and we liked her so much we have signed up Rosie with her again for puppy level 2 classes that start in 2 weeks, she is also personally helping us get Rosie ready for her canine citizen test when it's time.

Definitely worth it for us Rosie learned so much and it happened so much quicker then if I did it on my own.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

It's always great to find a good trainer!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Where in PA are you located? I live in the Lehigh Valley and besides the Petco and PetSmart training classes there were a bunch more not affiliated with the pet stores. My vet recommended a training facility for puppy class. It was okay. Deaglan and I got bored quickly but it was very useful for him getting socialized with other pups. There were 16 pups in the class and Deaglan finished 16th. We had to stay after class 3 times. I was so proud of him.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

Tennyson said:


> Where in PA are you located? I live in the Lehigh Valley and besides the Petco and PetSmart training classes there were a bunch more not affiliated with the pet stores. My vet recommended a training facility for puppy class. It was okay. Deaglan and I got bored quickly but it was very useful for him getting socialized with other pups. There were 16 pups in the class and Deaglan finished 16th. We had to stay after class 3 times. I was so proud of him.


I live in Harrisburg; about 20-30 minutes away from Hershey Park. Once I bring Coop to the vet for the first time I'll ask for her recommendations for training facilities that I may not know about in the area.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

To me, a series of classes are valuable not so much from the training standpoint but from the standpoint of putting puppy in a situation where he cannot play with the group of dogs who all look different from what he's used to seeing (littermate).And in class he must wait turn and can develop some social skills you can't give him at home. That said, I would first look at your local obedience training club for classes- there, you will get professional advice and may catch the ob bug!


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

Prism Goldens said:


> To me, a series of classes are valuable not so much from the training standpoint but from the standpoint of putting puppy in a situation where he cannot play with the group of dogs who all look different from what he's used to seeing (littermate).And in class he must wait turn and can develop some social skills you can't give him at home. That said, I would first look at your local obedience training club for classes- there, you will get professional advice and may catch the ob bug!


I second this advice. I am very active in my local obedience club, including co-teaching the puppy classes, and we've seen a good number of students catch the bug. Many of those initially started just for basic training and socialization, but once they found out how much fun training can be, they got hooked.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

I didn't even know local obedience clubs existed. :doh:

After doing some digging, I found the local club for Harrisburg and it's about a 20 minute drive from me, which is a good distance! They have puppy kindergarten classes so I'll def be looking into this program rather than Petco.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I plan to do my local club as well. In the meantime, I am going to take classes at Petsmart. I asked the trainer at one of the stores what her credentials were. She has just started teaching without much experience. I think the question made her uncomfortable. I went to a second store and the trainer has years of experience including training hunting dogs. I asked to attend a class and was allowed to sit through a beginner class. I like what she taught. I just signed up for the classes. Dakota has already achieved much of what we are going to learn although a couple of things he needs some polishing and I might pick up a different teaching technique. The big thing for me is that I want him accustomed to going to venue and I want him to expect to behave and perform at these venues with people, distractions and having other dogs/animals present. This is going to be life for us as he begins to do competitions so even though he has acquired skills he needs to be able to demonstrate those at a venue and on stage so to speak. If he is going to perform then he needs to learn to perform in front of an audience so if we get nothing else we get the venue but I am expecting that we will both learn a lot and advance both of our skill sets. This is team practice.


----------

